# Looking for more recent/final Looking for 2018 3 Series Sport Wagon ordering guide



## pucelle (Mar 18, 2011)

I am finalizing my 2018 F31 Sports Wagon Diesel build for ED and since i built it back in April, I want to make sure there aren't any changes. The do make changes through out the model year and since the Gas wagon has already ended production, I'm assuming this is would be the final version of the guide.


----------



## pucelle (Mar 18, 2011)

I saw there's a "limited" 2019 F31 330 model but I didn't see a diesel option on that one.


----------



## Asteroid (Aug 17, 2005)

No diesel for 2019, you missed out.


----------



## pucelle (Mar 18, 2011)

not yet... I can still order the 2018 as it doesn't stop production until December, I don't want gas. I'm actually surprised there's a 2019 Wagon at all since I had been told the 2018 model was the last.


----------



## ebs0712 (Oct 23, 2007)

Per the production chart for Model Year 2019 production for the F31 starts in 7/18 and ends in 6/19.
You are correct ..... only gas is offered now.
The 2018 Ordering Guide is in the F30 Forum ..... top sticky.


----------

